# Which Diesel treament are you using?



## CTerrySGD (Nov 2, 2005)

There are a million of them out there.... Been using Diesel Kleen lately and was wondering what everyone else uses. I'd like to get anti-gelling and lubrication out of it.... better fuel mileage is just a bonus.

And if you're using Diesel Kleen, which one are you using?

Chris


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I use power service in the on-road diesel.

my off road diesel is delivered already treated


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

We use diesel kleen white for treatment and the red if it gels up. We havent had any gelling problems since we started using the white on a regular basis. This is for our skid loaders. Our trucks are all gas.


----------



## CTerrySGD (Nov 2, 2005)

what's the difference between white and grey bottle?


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

White helps prevent gelling. Grey i don't think does. White in winter grey in summer. 

Power Service Deisel Kleen for me. White right now and i use it every fill to make sure no gelling and cetane boost. I also have red 911 in the box in case.


----------



## fallcreek (May 25, 2010)

I use Kleen in my 7.3's with no problems and better fuel economy. Colvins is correct white for winter and grey for summer.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

I use Stanadyne Performance ...

http://www.blueridgediesel.com/specials1.htm


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

Hands down K100 Fuel Treatment, Call ask for Eric and tell him Scott Leighton told you to call him. He will tell you everything you need to know with no BS. Best treatment on the market. BTW Eric is not the sales man he is the guy that had a hand in making this stuff and runs K100.

http://www.k100fueltreatment.com/


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

i use F P P F in my 7.3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2008)

Stanadyne performance


----------



## captadamnj (Jan 20, 2004)

PRI-D

Have also used FPPF


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Stanadyne..........


----------



## brad2555 (Mar 17, 2009)

We Use Power Service seems to do the job for us


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I use diesel 911 with good results.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

The difference between the white and grey bottles is the white has anti-gelling additives and not as much cleaning agents as the grey bottle. The gray bottles also claims an 8% increase on mileage while the white bottle doesnt


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I run power service every tank all winter (unless I can't find power service then it's howes). In summer i run power service but only every 3rd or 4th tank.
Robert


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

stanadyne!


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

white diesel kleen (911)


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

We use Howe's Lubricator in all our work trucks. No freeze ups in the 3 years we've used this product.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

None, i get my fuel from a small station that also does home fuel deliveries. The owner cuts the diesel 50/50 with kerosene. I have never had any gelling issues in the last 5yrs since i started using his fuel.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

woodchuck2;1213587 said:


> None, i get my fuel from a small station that also does home fuel deliveries. The owner cuts the diesel 50/50 with kerosene. I have never had any gelling issues in the last 5yrs since i started using his fuel.


How's the fuel milage when you run cut diesel?

How much does he charge a gallon since by us kerosene is about 40cents more a gallon?


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Did run kleen and just waasnt impressed. I ran howes heavy for a few tanks and old betsy seemed to clean herself out. Seemed a little peppy-er and I feel like it also helped my mileage. I still run howes and no complaints


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

opti-lube XPD 

had great luck in two trucks for two winters now...


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

I used a Lucas fuel treatment on my 6.5L GM Diesel. i put it in every second tank or so.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

We buy direct from a company that treats their fuel with Diesel Guard Supreme. Trucks love the stuff, and have never had a problem.


----------



## bub3020 (Feb 25, 2009)

i've used Howes for years and knock on wood no problems at -12


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I dont add anything to my 7.3, but at work we use PM-22-A (ford part number) in our 6.0s after having several issues with the EGR systems, my dealer had reccomended it. It is a Cetane Booster and performance inprover and seems to work great.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2008)

My dealer ownes a heating oil company and cuts the fuel with Kerosene also. My tractor mechanic says I should still use something for lubrication reasons in all my diesel stuff. He suggested Stanadyne. That's what I do.

RPK


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

woodchuck2;1213587 said:


> None, i get my fuel from a small station that also does home fuel deliveries. The owner cuts the diesel 50/50 with kerosene. I have never had any gelling issues in the last 5yrs since i started using his fuel.


How cold does it get there?

I just don't understand the use of Kero over D1 to blend?

We have used treated D2 all winter for quite a while know.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

It sometimes gets -30F in the winter. He charges about .02 cents more per gallon than his competitors and i usually run a couple ounces of 2-stroke oil in the fuel if i want to add any kind of lubricant. Nice thing is i have no worries of what additive to buy, do i have any left, everyone is out, no real extra cost and it less time screwing with the fuel. Running this fuel drops my milage but not by much, i am still getting 15-17 around town and close to 20 on the highway so i would say i lose 1-3mpg in the winter depending on temps and idle time.


----------



## Diamond P (Jan 5, 2007)

We run two stroke oil also, i can hear the difference with the injectors. Quiet.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

I also use TCW-2 two stroke oil at a ratio of 200:1.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

From a thoroughly unbiased lubricity study[an anti gel might or might not be in these] done over at the DP done in 2007.The first best 5 came in like this:

RESULTS
In Order Of Performance:
1) 2% REG SoyPower bio-diesel HFRR 221, 415 micron improvement. 50:1 ratio of baseline fuel to 100% biodiesel 66.56 oz. of 100% biodiesel per 26 gallons of diesel fuel Price: market value
2) Opti-Lube XPD
Multi-purpose + anti-gel Cetane Improver, Demulsifier HFRR 317, 319 micron improvement. 256:1 ratio 13 oz/tank $4.35/tank
3) FPPF RV, Bus, SUV Diesel/Gas Fuel Treatment
Gas and Diesel Cetane improver, Emulsifier HFRR 439, 197 micron improvement 640:1 ratio 5.2 oz/tank $2.60/tank
4) Opti-Lube Summer Blend
Multi-purpose Demulsifier HFRR 447, 189 micron improvement 3000:1 ratio 1.11 oz/tank $0.68/tank
5) Opti-Lube Winter Blend
Muti-purpose + anti-gel Cetane improver HFRR 461, 175 micron improvement 512:1 ratio 6.5 oz/tank $3.65/tank

Not endorsing the study,just throwing it out there.You have to be comfortable with what you've always run.For 37 years I've run Howe's Lubricator,Schaeffers and PS in all my diesels and never had gelling problems.Saw 1 or 2 posts regarding 911.Unless there's another brand I don't know about, the FRPP 911 should ONLY be used as an emergency treat[after gel],NOT as a preventative treat.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

i use Opti-lube XDP


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

My local equipment dealer that sells diesel additive said that you have to run the additive...so for the first year I did run the additive, then I asked the fuel depot owner, and he said that the additive is a waste as their diesel is already cut for winter, or they would never get the fuel out of the pump.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

the moral of the story is additive for lubrication, all diesel fuel used during the winter months in northern areas is already treated for anti-gelling


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

rich414;1214083 said:


> My local equipment dealer that sells diesel additive said that you have to run the additive...so for the first year I did run the additive, then I asked the fuel depot owner, and he said that the additive is a waste as their diesel is already cut for winter, or they would never get the fuel out of the pump.


Right. Getting the fuel out of the pump is nothing compared to bends in our fuel lines and the media in our filters.That's where the story is told.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

skidooer;1214121 said:


> the moral of the story is additive for lubrication, all diesel fuel used during the winter months in northern areas is already treated for anti-gelling


Says who?Winterized fuel is nothing more than a certain percentage of #1[basically kerosene] diesel added to #2 diesel.That percentage is SUPPOSED to increase as the PROJECTED ambient temperatures decreases.Those 2[caps] words don't give me warm fuzzy feelings of certainty.Do they to you??????????


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

howes all the way around!:redbounce


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

tuney443;1214185 said:


> Winterized fuel is nothing more than a certain percentage of #1[basically kerosene] diesel added to #2 diesel.


"Winterized" here is treated #2.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

cretebaby;1214298 said:


> "Winterized" here is treated #2.


OK--treated with what?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I run winter blended or #1 when it's cold. I also add about 2 quarts of TCW-3 stroke oil every now and then,


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

tuney443;1214305 said:


> OK--treated with what?


Not #1 or Kero. LOL

It all depends on the supplier and their brand of choice.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I run can-pe-co diesel klenz and their oil. Off pullers are using it, I would say its dam good.

I know it eliminated the soot build up in the intakes of our 6.0 ltr strokers.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't believe no one else has said this. I run the Amsoil treatment. I have never had a cold start issue, My tech advised me to use it all the time. so i do it at least every other fill up in the summer and every fill up in the winter. I already use Amsoil products for the rest of my fluids so whats one more...


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

tuney443;1213998 said:


> From a thoroughly unbiased lubricity study[an anti gel might or might not be in these] done over at the DP done in 2007.The first best 5 came in like this:
> 
> RESULTS
> In Order Of Performance:
> ...


There is the Diesel Kleen 911 in the red bottle everyone's familiar with which is for emergencies, and there is also a Diesel Kleen 911 in a white bottle that is a preventative and cetane booster.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Lugnut;1214725 said:


> There is the Diesel Kleen 911 in the red bottle everyone's familiar with which is for emergencies, and there is also a Diesel Kleen 911 in a white bottle that is a preventative and cetane booster.


The stuff in the white bottle isn't "911".


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Power Service in the white bottle and I use Power Service diesel 911 in the red bottle with every fill up while in New Hampshire.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

tuney443;1214185 said:


> Says who?Winterized fuel is nothing more than a certain percentage of #1[basically kerosene] diesel added to #2 diesel.That percentage is SUPPOSED to increase as the PROJECTED ambient temperatures decreases.Those 2[caps] words don't give me warm fuzzy feelings of certainty.Do they to you??????????


who on here has had a fuel gelling issue with just running winterized fuel?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Diesel Nowadays Doe's Not need to be Cut with Anything......Its funny how old habits Die Hard.........We Treat all our Fuel with Polar Power Every couple of hundred gallons or Every Second Fuel up which ever comes First.......The Diesel is Treated already for Winter Service from the Fuel company we Deal with......The Polar Power is Just another Layer Aganst real Cold weather......The Company im with has over 200 Mixers and 50+ Tractor Trailers....We might have One Gell a Winter......


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

Power Service Deisel Kleen for me, and everyone I know up here, however, I run Amsoil for everything else, I may try the Amsoil anti-gel. 
I was told that the lubricating properties help with the newer diesel fuel, some guys say you don't need anything in the new fuel. I thought the newer fuel standards did not lubricate as well, which goes completely against the previous post? Time for me to doe some research.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Matson Snow;1214780 said:


> Diesel Nowadays Doe's Not need to be Cut with Anything......Its funny how old habits Die Hard.........We Treat all our Fuel with Polar Power Every couple of hundred gallons or Every Second Fuel up which ever comes First.......The Diesel is Treated already for Winter Service from the Fuel company we Deal with......The Polar Power is Just another Layer Aganst real Cold weather......The Company im with has over 200 Mixers and 50+ Tractor Trailers....We might have One Gell a Winter......


That might hold true for your area,but here in the Northeast Winterized diesel is most definitely cut with #1 diesel and supposedly some anti-gelling agents that the oil companies will never divulge.I have a chart from Hess explaining different areas by us with their respective coldest ambient temperatures for the Winter months and the percentages of each type of diesel.I witnessed 2 gells in these last few days during our --15* cold snap and asked both guys what happened---no anti-gel. It is better to have it and not needing it than needing it and not having it.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

cf1128;1214809 said:


> Power Service Deisel Kleen for me, and everyone I know up here, however, I run Amsoil for everything else, I may try the Amsoil anti-gel.
> I was told that the lubricating properties help with the newer diesel fuel, some guys say you don't need anything in the new fuel. I thought the newer fuel standards did not lubricate as well, which goes completely against the previous post? Time for me to doe some research.


ULSD is extremely dry.Just do a test by putting some between your fingers,it's hardly slippery at all.Now think of your poor fuel pump dealing with this dry fuel with it's EXTREMELY tight clearances.You needed a lubricity enhancer before with LSD,now with ULSD it's more critical than ever to run some in every fill.


----------



## ford26 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sea foam. Works for diesel and gas engines


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Banksy;1214763 said:


> Power Service in the white bottle and I use Power Service diesel 911 in the red bottle with every fill up while in New Hampshire.


The 911 is only if you already gelled up. Pretty sure you aren't suppose to use as a preventative measure, that's what the white bottle is for.

I use Amsoil. I have 8 or 9 cases left of the old Concentrate black and blue bottles. Stocked up before they changed it.


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

Well if you are in the midwest good luck finding anything that is going to work with this biodiesel when it gets real cold. That stuff will slush up a filter (especially Duramaxs) at 20F. The good thing about the bio is that it more than makes up for the loss of lubricity with the ULSD. 
Also the 911 products can cause injector failure because its just alchohol and it can explode in the injector and blow the tips off on the newer high pressure injectors.
I remember back when we had a fuel business and we had a real cold snap, we were mixing gasoline with #1 to try to keep snowplows running for the state and county. There was virtually nothing diesel running during that snap.

I use Power Service at the recommended rate in my Fords and Deeres, and double dope my Duramax if it's going to be cold. I also get straight #2 from my fuel guy, as all the stations here have bio.


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

Lucas in everything Gas-Deisel all year round... good stuff.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

3bladz;1215305 said:


> Well if you are in the midwest good luck finding anything that is going to work with this biodiesel when it gets real cold. That stuff will slush up a filter (especially Duramaxs) at 20F. The good thing about the bio is that it more than makes up for the loss of lubricity with the ULSD.
> Also the 911 products can cause injector failure because its just alchohol and it can explode in the injector and blow the tips off on the newer high pressure injectors.
> I remember back when we had a fuel business and we had a real cold snap, we were mixing gasoline with #1 to try to keep snowplows running for the state and county. There was virtually nothing diesel running during that snap.
> 
> I use Power Service at the recommended rate in my Fords and Deeres, and double dope my Duramax if it's going to be cold. I also get straight #2 from my fuel guy, as all the stations here have bio.


What percent Bio are you running? I have run it for years without issue but it usually only B2 in the winter.


----------



## Welderguy24 (Dec 30, 2007)

I am a firm believer in Howes


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Most cases simple additives and winter blend. When equipment gells up is usually contributed to problems in the design like fuel filters/lines positioned in the open away from engine compartment. Even simple bends around a support can cause this. The old michigan loaders we had needed plywood skirts over the engine compartment and that along solved the gel problem.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

ford26;1215099 said:


> Sea foam. Works for diesel and gas engines


im a big fan of Sea Foam as well.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

show-n-go;1214652 said:


> I can't believe no one else has said this. I run the Amsoil treatment. I have never had a cold start issue, My tech advised me to use it all the time. so i do it at least every other fill up in the summer and every fill up in the winter. I already use Amsoil products for the rest of my fluids so whats one more...


Good to hear, I run Amsoil in everything else too, I'm gonna pick some up next time I order and give it a whirl.

I run Howe's. I know a buddy with an excavating company who runs Howe's in all equipment in winter, never had a gel up in the 7 years they've been using it. It's been -20 actual temps a few times this year and my '89 Cummins sits outside and I've never had a problem.


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

cretebaby;1215497 said:


> What percent Bio are you running? I have run it for years without issue but it usually only B2 in the winter.


It has to be 11% for them to get the blended tax credit so that is what we have here in IL.


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

I stick with Howes


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Power service, white bottle


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Philbilly2;1213047 said:


> I use power service in the on-road diesel.
> 
> my off road diesel is delivered already treated


same here.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Power Service all day long. I think I have 4 cased of the stuff at the house!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I forgot the name of the other gelling treatment.It's FRPP's Meltdown---also with alcohol--only to be used in a gelling emergency--NOT as a preventative. I always carry a bottle in all my diesels.


----------

